
Fairphone 3 review: ethical smartphone gets camera upgrades - vijayr02
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/aug/31/fairphone-3-review-ethical-smartphone-gets-camera-upgrades
======
lightgreen
That obsession with plastic recycling is not right. Saving one plastic bottle
on a 450gbp phone which is meant to be used for a couple years is nothing.

I mean recycling is good, but if it is a major selling point, bad for them.

~~~
m-p-3
That still one less bottle in the environment, baby steps I suppose.

~~~
sthnblllII
There are much more cost effective ways to stop plastic bottles from ending up
in the environment than turning them into smartphones. This has hallmarks of
an ineffective virtue signaling scam.

~~~
m-p-3
Definitely more cost effective ways, but how many of those can be done by the
FairPhone manufacturers while achieving production?

And it's not like FairPhone is creating a negative impact here, it's just
adding to the global effort. What would you want them to do exactly while
still achieving the production of a phone?

~~~
lightgreen
Maybe fairphone should focus on phones, and leave all other world problems
(garbage, poverty, hunger, oil spills etc) to others - governments and non-
government orgs.

Or just ask extra 50 pounds per phone and give it to these orgs.

------
RandomBacon
It's a laudable approach, but I'd rather have ethical software. Something like
what the Librem 5 or Pinephone is doing.

~~~
staz
it's nice to have different groups working on both, it hopefully paves the way
for a phone which will have both.

------
bamboozled
I once bought a Fairphone 2 while living in Europe, moved to NZ.

That was the end of the phone for me as the microphone broke and the parts
were very expensive to get shipped.

Disclaimer, make sure if you buy one, you live in a place where it’s
economical to get fixed.

------
give_info447633
Does anyone here have experience buying from 'clove UK'? They seem reputable.
The official Fairphone website ships only within Europe. Clove UK ships
worldwide.

[https://www.clove.co.uk/collections/smartphones-
fairphone/pr...](https://www.clove.co.uk/collections/smartphones-
fairphone/products/fairphone-4)

